# Pipestem Dam Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has cooled off a bit on the lake, and the fishing pressure has dramatically increased. Fishing this weekend was downright COLD. Our run in the shallows had cooled off, and only small to medium sized perch remained during the day. I talked to a couple guys who got skunked on Saturday who were also fishing relatively shallow. Panchot came out and met us and moved off the flat and onto the channel where we followed. From there fishing picked up. The moment it got dark the fishing subsided.

We moved away from small jigging spoons and went with very small glow jigs which seemed to work much better.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We had the same experience on Thursday. I fished with GB3 and the munchkins. Nothing in 8', bonanza in 12'.

I caught them all on glow jigs. Big glows worked best early and then had to switch to some small stuff as the darkness set in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has gotten as tough as it's been all winter. Not much movement on the sonar recently, and it makes for some long days. The best bite on panfish for us has been VERY small green glow jigs, and most fish have come about 3-4 feet below the ice. I'm too optimistic on the forcase either so this trend could continue for awhile.


----------

